# Eating meat today is a bad idea. Karma!



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat. 
It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.

* The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.
> It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
> The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.
> 
> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


So you're saying that God was wrong in Genesis 9:1-3

_Genesis 9: 1Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, “Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. 2 The fear and dread of you will fall on all the beasts of the earth, and on all the birds in the sky, on every creature that moves along the ground, and on all the fish in the sea; they are given into your hands. *3 Everything that lives and moves about will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. *_


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.
> It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
> The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.
> 
> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


who told you to tell us??

please list in alphabetic order all the successful nations founded on vegetarianism 

so only animals that are eaten by humans come back as evil spirits... what about the deer that was killed by a car and eaten by coyotes?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

me thinks you may have bumped your noggin when you fell out of the crib this morning


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

inceptor said:


> So you're saying that God was wrong in Genesis 9:1-3
> 
> _Genesis 9: 1Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, “Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. 2 The fear and dread of you will fall on all the beasts of the earth, and on all the birds in the sky, on every creature that moves along the ground, and on all the fish in the sea; they are given into your hands. *3 Everything that lives and moves about will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. *_


If you search you will find that it may mean something else. I did recently and there seem to be a larger context. And i am sure there are those who would like to manipulate scriptures to trick humans.
It is way riskier to support killing other beings than not to do that. Thatś all we need to know.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. What a way to make your introduction known.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I disagrre with your interpretation. Man was created by God, and given dominion over all animals. I reject your entire premise. Especially since aminals will consume you!


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

paraquack said:


> I disagrre with your interpretation. Man was created by God, and given dominion over all animals. I reject your entire premise. Especially since aminals will consume you!


Brother,

Pray for him. They are a lost soul following lies of the Devil. Romans 1, er al.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

paraquack said:


> I disagrre with your interpretation. Man was created by God, and given dominion over all animals. I reject your entire premise. Especially since aminals will consume you!


Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

CXZ33 said:


> Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


The Bible is full of references to killing fatted calves, lambs, birds, etc.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

CXZ33 said:


> Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


““You shall also have the bull brought before the tabernacle of meeting, and Aaron and his sons shall put their hands on the head of the bull. Then you shall kill the bull before the Lord, by the door of the tabernacle of meeting.”
‭‭Exodus‬ ‭29:10-11‬ ‭NKJV‬‬


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

...looks at the freezers full of turkey, deer and bear that I shot....wups. 

Just remember if a cow could, it would murder you and everyone you ever cared about. 

There is room for all God's creatures...next to the mashed potatoes


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I eat Spam so I'm good.

Agree that we all should eat plant based foods. Some just run it through a animal for processing first. 

The good Lord must have had a plan from the start. Must be why he made me such a great shot.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Jarine88 said:


> ““You shall also have the bull brought before the tabernacle of meeting, and Aaron and his sons shall put their hands on the head of the bull. Then you shall kill the bull before the Lord, by the door of the tabernacle of meeting.”
> ‭‭Exodus‬ ‭29:10-11‬ ‭NKJV‬‬


How do you know it has not been changed to deceive humans? You can see evil all over the place so why could they not change the Bible?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Methinks troll


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BennyMG1 said:


> Methinks troll


I agree.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


Better yet. Read the Bible, yourself.
Now, if you don't want to eat meat, feel free to eat as you see fit.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Better yet. Read the Bible, yourself.
> Now, if you don't want to eat meat, feel free to eat as you see fit.


But he/she/it has stated that they believe the Bible was written to deceive people. He/she/it quotes someone I've never heard of.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> But he/she/it has stated that they believe the Bible was written to deceive people. He/she/it quotes someone I've never heard of.


I believe it suggested that parts of the Bible could have been rewritten to deceive people.
A typical ploy of those who try to deceive people.

I don't know why but I have a hankering for a nice, juicy cheeseburger.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jarine88 said:


> Brother,
> 
> Pray for him. They are a lost soul following lies of the Devil. Romans 1, er al.


He's working overtime because he knows his time is short.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Wait is this real? 😂😂 I can just picture a thirteen year old with blue hair all spikey and perhaps a nose ring to show unity with pigs behind the keyboard typing about spiritual meat to get a bunch of crooked ole traditionalists panties in a bunch.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

CXZ33 said:


> Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


Another safety freak? Killing to eat and killing to kill are fundamentally different. The Lord does not say we should kill animals purposelessly, but he did give them to us to eat. If you don't want to eat meat, Mr. Thirteen year old punk- go on ahead and see where it gets you, but don't make it my problem!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

CXZ33 said:


> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


Great now I have something else to prep for, zombie animals.






The Big Question: Who was Rudolf Steiner and what were his


Why are we asking this question now?




www.independent.co.uk






> *Rudolf Steiner* was an Austrian philosopher, playwright and artist who lived between 1861 and 1925. He founded a spiritual movement called Anthroposophy, which works on the basis that children's creative, spiritual and moral dimensions need as much attention as their intellectual ones.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Another safety freak? Killing to eat and killing to kill are fundamentally different. The Lord does not say we should kill animals purposelessly, but he did give them to us to eat. If you don't want to eat meat, Mr. Thirteen year old punk- go on ahead and see where it gets you, but don't make it my problem!


You have a great point.
Eating balanced meals provide the body with what it needs. To be a healthy vegan is an entirely different thing. It's tricky and not intuitive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Great now I have something else to prep for, zombie animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site didn't like my ad blocker. That being the case, I went to wikistupidia:








Rudolf Steiner - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Our new friend is a follower of Steiner? There's no reason for him to suggest anything about the Bible.
Peter's vision gave me the green light to eat everything I like. I like fish, chicken and lamb. I eat them whenever I can. Ruddy Steiner's follower can go suck a... carrot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

CXZ33 said:


> How do you know it has not been changed to deceive humans? You can see evil all over the place so why could they not change the Bible?


And how do you know it isn't as stated? I think you need more than prayers.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

If you believe there is no cost to killing animals then you must also believe i suppose that higher evolved beings are allowed to kill humans for free? It does not make much sense. Karmic laws makes sense though. Perhaps our spiritual being is protected but our physical body? I very much doubt that. Why are we so special? Animals can be killed but are forbidden to fight back?

I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CXZ33 said:


> How do you know it has not been changed to deceive humans? You can see evil all over the place so why could they not change the Bible?


If the Bible can be changed to deceive, what hope is there for you, a stranger to our group, to convince us of your truth?
What foundation can one stand on to proclaim they know the truth when anyone can simply claim that truth to be false?

We aren't supposed to eat meat?
Have you ever tasted bacon?
I rest my case.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CXZ33 said:


> If you believe there is no cost to killing animals then you must also believe i suppose that higher evolved beings are allowed to kill humans for free? It does not make much sense. Karmic laws makes sense though. Perhaps our spiritual being is protected but our physical body? I very much doubt that. Why are we so special? Animals can be killed but are forbidden to fight back?
> 
> I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


If you can give any credence to the existence of "Karmic law", maybe you'll have a leg to stand on. From where we sit, it's made up nonsense to feel good about oneself.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> If the Bible can be changed to deceive, what hope is there for you, a stranger to our group, to convince us of your truth?
> What foundation can one stand on to proclaim they know the truth when anyone can simply claim that truth to be false?
> 
> We aren't supposed to eat meat?
> ...


I just do as my source says. Warning others.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CXZ33 said:


> I just do as my source says. Warning others.


By your own logic, your source could be deceiving you.
Playing "Pascal's wager" isn't a reasonable solution.

Tell us why this is objective truth.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> By your own logic, your source could be deceiving you.
> Playing "Pascal's wager" isn't a reasonable solution.
> 
> Tell us why this is objective truth.


There is nothing i can write that will prove it to you. If you want to be on the safe side the coming time period the best would probably be to think deep about why it is riskier to kill than not to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> There is nothing i can write that will prove it to you. If you want to be on the safe side the coming time period the best would probably be to think deep about why it is riskier to kill than not to.


Ah, so we are only to take your word for it because someone told you something and you believe it. Got it. No proof, no documentation, just we should believe you. And why is that again?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Just to clarify, I have some questions

it's not safe to eat meat 'today'. So what about yesterday? Or tomorrow??

Are you threatening meat eaters with this karma you speak of? Or is the karma from the reborn animals that were once killed & eaten??? So if that's the case, does this mean I'm going to be attacked and eaten by chickens????

Who is telling you this and to warn others??? Gotta link to that??? Or is it this Rudolf Steiner? You question the accuracy of the Bible.....but you don't question your 'source' speaking against it????


Regardless of your answers to any of these questions.......looks like you've done your job by warning us and are no longer needed here......so move along little doggie...right along with some mustard, onions & relish please.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Ah, so we are only to take your word for it because someone told you something and you believe it. Got it. No proof, no documentation, just we should believe you. And why is that again?


No. Some people just understand that the risk of killing is higher. It is obvious when you think about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> There is nothing i can write that will prove it to you. If you want to be on the safe side the coming time period the best would probably be to think deep about why it is riskier to kill than not to.


Yes. There is nothing you can write that will prove to us that you have the truth.

Karma? Hinduism? Your ancestors are delicious, whether they be cheeseburgers or steaks. Personally, I prefer fish or chicken but you're making me want a ribeye.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just to clarify, I have some questions
> 
> it's not safe to eat meat 'today'. So what about yesterday? Or tomorrow??
> 
> ...


A new movie. Karma; Rise of the Chickens.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> A new movie. Karma; Rise of the Chickens.



Kinda like that old one about rabbits 'Night of the Lemur' or whatever it was called


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Denton said:


> Yes. There is nothing you can write that will prove to us that you have the truth.
> 
> Karma? Hinduism? Your ancestors are delicious, whether they be cheeseburgers or steaks. Personally, I prefer fish or chicken but you're making me want a ribeye.


That the risk of killing is higher is self-evident really. You just have to think deeper about it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> No. Some people just understand that the risk of killing is higher. It is obvious when you think about it.


Well, maybe you're right. Using your karma and evil spirit thing, I guess a group of chickens, turkeys and cows were so traumatized that they approached and found a willing assistant to exact revenge in Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I prefer fish or chicken but you're making me want a ribeye.


I haven't had a steak in quite a while. I wonder if I bought a couple and did some grilling, would the animal spirits find another Dahmer for me?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> That the risk of killing is higher is self-evident really. You just have to think deeper about it.


Uh, no. You said that, but you saying that means nothing. Now, go munch on a ghost pepper. It'll put a bounce in your step.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> If you believe there is no cost to killing animals then you must also believe i suppose that higher evolved beings are allowed to kill humans for free? It does not make much sense. Karmic laws makes sense though. Perhaps our spiritual being is protected but our physical body? I very much doubt that. Why are we so special? Animals can be killed but are forbidden to fight back?
> 
> I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


Your "contact?" Who is this, "contact?" Who is your cult leader?

Who are the higher beings who wish to munch on humans?
Think about this. If they are like us, they prefer eating animals that are vegetarians. Thanks for taking the bullet for the rest of us. Thank your friends for us, too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Who are the higher beings who wish to munch on humans?


With all the talk of aliens by the feds, maybe they sent him here to warn us of a race out there that thinks we would be a good addition to their menu?


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Should not preppers have a higher feeling for all the corruption and manipulation going on behind the scenes? So why do you think you have been told the truth about killing?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Should not preppers have a higher feeling for all the corruption and manipulation going on behind the scenes? From manipulating us into wars in the middle east and now stealing our freedoms because of the flue. So why do you think you have been told the truth about killing?


So, after thousands of years of eating animal protein, the Chinese figured they'd punish us by releasing a virus? 
Sure. Whatever you say, chief.
Hard fry or bake some bacon, crumble it into a bowl of grits with two scrambled eggs, two slices of American cheese, 1/4 stick of butter, salt and pepper to taste and chow-down. You'll feel much better.


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Denton said:


> So, after thousands of years of eating animal protein, the Chinese figured they'd punish us by releasing a virus?
> Sure. Whatever you say, chief.
> Hard fry or bake some bacon, crumble it into a bowl of grits with two scrambled eggs, two slices of American cheese, 1/4 stick of butter, salt and pepper to taste and chow-down. You'll feel much better.


Oh it goes much deeper than that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Oh it goes much deeper than that.


And, who is your "source?" Second time asking. Try and answer this time.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We should all start buying our meat at the grocery store where no animals are harmed. Big Sigh!

CXZ33 do carnivorous plants get a pass on eating insects? Does that mean we can eat insects without worrying about zombie animals coming for us and our decedents?


----------



## CXZ33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Denton said:


> And, who is your "source?" Second time asking. Try and answer this time.


Could write a book but it wont prove anything. Just think risk vs reward like a real survivalist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Could write a book but it wont prove anything. Just think risk vs reward like a real survivalist.


In other words, you are full of shit.
I didn't ask for a book, did I?
I'm thinking you are not just some dimwitted troll. I'm thinking you are someone we know. Why would someone randomly pick this website to share their message of stupidity?
Me? I'm done with your nonsense.
Have a good day. Elsewhere.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Should not preppers have a higher feeling for all the corruption and manipulation going on behind the scenes? So why do you think you have been told the truth about killing?


So preppers don't really have anything to be concerned about? I believe you're saying that the evil spirit from those killed in wars and in the plandemic/vidvax, will have their revenge so the government will be peaceful again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Now in the beginning, God made all vegetarians. But by the 6th chapter

_Genesis 6:5 The Lord saw how great the wickedness of the human race had become on the earth, and that every inclination of the thoughts of the human heart was only evil all the time. _

Do plants also seek revenge? Is this the reason for the push for lab produced food? Gates is really a good guy?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> In other words, you are full of shit.
> I didn't ask for a book, did I?
> I'm thinking you are not just some dimwitted troll. I'm thinking you are someone we know. Why would someone randomly pick this website to share their message of stupidity?
> Me? I'm done with your nonsense.
> Have a good day. Elsewhere.


Maybe Bill Gates has a nephew and we've just been introduced?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Maybe Bill Gates has a nephew and we've just been introduced?


Maybe. I don't know.
I think I'm going to wake up early, tomorrow. I'm going over to a buddy's place. I'm going to give him 750 bucks for a cow.
I'm going to pet the cow, talk nice to it, and then I'm going to blow the cow's brain into mush with a .357. Then, I'm going to gut it. After removing the guts, I'm going to crawl into it with a very sharp knife and eat my way through it.
It's gonna be great!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Maybe. I don't know.
> I think I'm going to wake up early, tomorrow. I'm going over to a buddy's place. I'm going to give him 750 bucks for a cow.
> I'm going to pet the cow, talk nice to it, and then I'm going to blow the cow's brain into mush with a .357. Then, I'm going to gut it. After removing the guts, I'm going to crawl into it with a very sharp knife and eat my way through it.
> It's gonna be great!


And you live so far away. A shame I tell ya.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

CXZ33 said:


> How do you know it has not been changed to deceive humans? You can see evil all over the place so why could they not change the Bible?


Have you ever heard of the Dead Sea Scrolls?It's the oldest bible. They were found in caves in the Holy Lands in the late 40's, early 50's. They attest to the accuracy of the bible we have today.

Jesus believed in the authenticity of scripture and quoted it many times. Jesus said he is the Son of God. Was he a liar, crazy, or was He telling the truth? They crucified Him for it. And when He rose from the dead hundreds of people saw Him.

His Apostles all died for the faith, too, except St. John. People don't die for a lie. They were martyred for the faith.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.
> It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
> The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.
> 
> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


Well NN, I don't think those canines in your mouth were meant for Broccoli ! 

Don't forget all those worms that were killed because they were eating your spinach are going to re-incarnate and burrow into your brain !

Whatever you are smoking, I want two of them !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.
> It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
> The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.
> 
> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


Welcome to the forum from another believer that Mother Gaia will provide and to harm and consume a fellow caring soul would indeed be blasphemous! Mother Gaia provides the crops and the soil and that is enough. Praise!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CXZ33 said:


> Show me where it says that you SHOULD kill animals. Unless you can i think you agree that it is way safer not to kill.


Do not try and reason with these neanderthals, they are mean and heartless. To debate them is futile. I, choose to meditate and think positive cheerful thoughts about all who read these forums and simply love them unconditionally.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

City people Haha. Love your veggies? Come to my farm during harvest season, I'll show you the hundreds of crows and other buzzards that follow my tractor as every rabbit, mouse, bug, and even baby deer is run over. Think your hands are clean from eating your organics? Ever seen a baby deer wrapped around a bailing auger?

Not trying to be crude but people in the city live off our backs and have no idea how the world works. They have a big dose of reality coming.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CXZ33 said:


> If you believe there is no cost to killing animals then you must also believe i suppose that higher evolved beings are allowed to kill humans for free? It does not make much sense. Karmic laws makes sense though. Perhaps our spiritual being is protected but our physical body? I very much doubt that. Why are we so special? Animals can be killed but are forbidden to fight back?


This^^^^^^

And I'll add,
The magnitude of healing plants is astounding. From fresh flowers, to trees, mushrooms to bark, every culture understands the blessings of the plants to heal human ailments.

Pay attention to the plants around you to hear the messages they may be trying to share. Chicory for example is a common weed that grows freely even in the most impoverished areas of urban landscapes. Chicory is an extender spirit, making coffee go further in times of economic depression. If we could remember to use the natural resources of Gaia, we could eradicate or lessen hunger.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CXZ33 said:


> Should not preppers have a higher feeling for all the corruption and manipulation going on behind the scenes? So why do you think you have been told the truth about killing?


They who mock us are foolish but like ignorant children, we must be patient and teach. But in order to teach, we must keep our being calm. 2 hours per day of the sounds of nature are what I suggest to calm the evil hormones called STRESS.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

CXZ33 said:


> If you believe there is no cost to killing animals then you must also believe i suppose that higher evolved beings are allowed to kill humans for free? It does not make much sense. Karmic laws makes sense though. Perhaps our spiritual being is protected but our physical body? I very much doubt that. Why are we so special? Animals can be killed but are forbidden to fight back?
> 
> I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


I do not believe in evolution. I understand natural selection, but that is always within a species. So, I cannot believe in some “higher evolved beings”.

I do not believe in reincarnation. When I was a kid, there were 4 billion people on the planet. Now it has almost doubled. Where would those souls come from?

I do believe in creation by the Creator, and that man was made in the image of God. Man was given dominion over the creation and was made to eat meat. Look to nature and answer this. The eyes of hunters (i.e., predators) are in the front of their face so they can see and go after their prey. The eyes of the herbivores (i.e., prey) are on the sides so that they can see the predators coming. Where are your eyes?

I believe that Jesus of Nazareth is God. He is the Anointed One (i.e., Messiah from Hebrew or Christ from Greek). Those are titles, not His last name. Jesus came in human flesh, He was crucified for our sins and He rose again from the grave. Whoever believes in Him, and accepts His payment for their sins shall have eternal life. Jesus is the Way, the Truth, and the Life. There is no other path. No religion will lead to heaven. There is no Nirvana only eternal torment for those who do not place their trust in Jesus. 

I do not believe in karma. There is no magical force in the universe that will pay me back for my deeds. However, God will judge man, and we will all fall short of the holy perfection that He requires. Only those that put their faith in the finished work of Jesus shall be judged worthy to enter into eternal life with God. We have been washed clean.

You cannot accept Jesus as a good teacher or a prophet and yet pick and choose to believe different things He said. It is all or nothing. He is everything the Bible says He is or He was a fraud. There is no middle ground. Islam’s teachings on Jesus (Isha) are wrong and Mohammed was a liar and false prophet. Any pantheist religion such as the different variants of Hinduism are false religions. The lie of Buddhism is that they deny that God exists. Many sects that claim to be Christian, but add to or take away from the Bible are false religions.

Many years ago, I thought that I needed to provide reasons for everything I said above. I studied apologetics and prepared arguments to give proof of the Bible and logic to defend my statements against the false teachings of other religions. I would study their beliefs to know why they believe what they believe. I would debate with those of different beliefs. Then one day, I finally accepted that God made the simple message of the cross foolishness to those who do not believe and are not called. It was not my arguments that would change hearts and minds. It is God who calls sinners to repentance. My job is to present the message.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

My opinion is truly redundant at this point. Nonetheless, please observe as I pummel the brick wall with the forefront of my skull pan...

The OP, in my considered opinion, is wrong. I shall now belabor a few points to counter his argument - a) man DOES have dominion over the animals, to include the EATING of them. It is written. b) The written word of god is immutable. There ARE some nuances and translational hitches, but fortunately, we ALL know someone who is fluent in Greek and Hebrew (google) to help understand some of the finer points.

Nonetheless, I applaud the OP for sticking with the thread - a scoundrel troll would have dropped his deuce and fled, The OP continued to engage and advance his point. But by failing to site references, sources and origins, he quickly lost credibility. I'm proposing that the OP is a true believer, and adherent to Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, or Sikhism. Though Jainism and Sikhism have less emphasis on Karma than the other two. The OP seems pretty big on Karma, but more so reincarnation. Considering that Hindi outnumber Buddhists three to one, my money is on Hindu. Once you know the source/cause of a condition, it isn't difficult to counter/dismantle it. His mistake at attacking Christendom was by aiming at one of our core principals - the sanctity of the written word *[Anyone who thought the tread was about eating meat got suckered]*. he should have nibbled around the edges of liquor, or loose women. English as a second language also seemed to hamper him a wee bit.

Thanks for the diversion - now, what about Cuba? Anyone have a boat?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have both grinding and ripping teeth. I was designed to eat and digest meat and plants... in fact we must have protein to survive... and getting it all from plants is very very hard... in fact pretty nigh impossible..without a local "ye old plant eater shop on the corner to buy from"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have refrained, maybe I shouldn't have, huh?


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Annie said:


> Have you ever heard of the Dead Sea Scrolls?It's the oldest bible. They were found in caves in the Holy Lands in the late 40's, early 50's. They attest to the accuracy of the bible we have today.
> 
> Jesus believed in the authenticity of scripture and quoted it many times. Jesus said he is the Son of God. Was he a liar, crazy, or was He telling the truth? They crucified Him for it. And when He rose from the dead hundreds of people saw Him.
> 
> His Apostles all died for the faith, too, except St. John. People don't die for a lie. They were martyred for the faith.


Good message, @Annie ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jem said:


> Thanks for the diversion - now, what about Cuba? Anyone have a boat?


Was thinking about this last night. I'm surprised that old uncle joe hasn't sent in the Army. This was surely caused by our local terrorists. Everyone knows that Cuba is an ideal place to live and that the Cubans are happy. So those are American terrorist over there trying to start trouble.


----------



## Big Ken (Apr 27, 2021)

Well the OP has convinced me to stop killing for meat! I'll just go to Kroger and buy it.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Perhaps the BanHammer should make an appearance.
This guy is an obvious troll.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> Perhaps the BanHammer should make an appearance.
> This guy is an obvious troll.


Like a cat playing with a mouse. Sometimes it's just fun.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Ken said:


> Well the OP has convinced me to stop killing for meat! I'll just go to Kroger and buy it.


Well everyone knows grocery stores produce all the food they have at the warehouse.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Perhaps the BanHammer should make an appearance.
> This guy is an obvious troll.


I am not busy cooking for an army today. Sometimes we all need a break from the seriousness of what is going on in the world. Zombie animals is a new thing for some of us.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh, how in the name of sweet baby Jesus did I miss this freak show. Lol.

Go away boy, you’re bothering the grown ups….

If you need a lesson in the biblical relationship between the creator, man and the created then I’d love to have you down to the farm this hunting season.

BoF


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

CXZ33 said:


> I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


Your contact being Jojo the Angel man with rainbow sparkly wings and reindeer antlers and tie dye robes and a rubber ducky?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Remember how Ranger Wango Tango got to be a top contributor of the month after posting silly bait no one could resist taking? Don't give this nutcase the popularity he doesn't deserve.


----------



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

CXZ33 said:


> If you search you will find that it may mean something else. I did recently and there seem to be a larger context. And i am sure there are those who would like to manipulate scriptures to trick humans.
> It is way riskier to support killing other beings than not to do that. Thatś all we need to know.


If you want more info, read the Old Testament. It will blow your mind, and really educate you on what God REALLY wants from us. It has more to do with Him than it does his creation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> I have no idea if every word in the Bible is correct. I just have no reason not to trust my contact.


Yeah, you should believe your contact and trust them. This person was probably there when the word was given and knows of what they speak.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK

I'll give everyone 3 guesses who this @CXZ33 really is... 

GO!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Slippy said:


> OK
> 
> I'll give everyone 3 guesses who this @CXZ33 really is...
> 
> GO!


Hmm...

1. Psaki?
2. Newsom?
3. My DSA brother in law?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh, Wait!! It's YOU, Slippy, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OK
> 
> I'll give everyone 3 guesses who this @CXZ33 really is...
> 
> GO!


I know it's not me. I have no sock puppets on any forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Oh, Wait!! It's YOU, Slippy, right?


Nope, not me!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I know it's not me. I have no sock puppets on any forum.


Yep, not Denton!

Who could it be? Keep guessing...


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

I found him! Its Trudeau!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

1.God
2. Jojo the Angel man
3. Ranger wango dango


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey @CXZ33 

Where did you go? Come back and reveal yourself!

Your friend,

Slippy!



CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.
> It comes with a great cost. We also have to suffer a lot then sooner or later. We are at a very important time period where many will have to repay. This really is about survival.
> The coming years will be crazy so eating meat now is very risky. My advice would be to skip it completely and also tell others how important that is. Help others and you help yourself to pay of the karmic debt.
> 
> * The bad about eating meat is the lasting effect of hurting and killing animals. These martyred animals return in the form of creatures who turn their forces against the bodies of the descendents of those who once killed them.* Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Hey @CXZ33
> 
> Where did you go? Come back and reveal yourself!
> 
> ...


Me thinks he hath knocked the dust from his sandals and moved on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CXZ33 said:


> Should not preppers have a higher feeling for all the corruption and manipulation going on behind the scenes? So why do you think you have been told the truth about killing?


How do you feel about killing men?
The only reason Hitler did not invade and subjugate your country was because Sweden helped to transport the iron ore he needed from Finland to Norway where it was shipped to the German war factories.
Suppose he had, and members of your own family died as a result.
If someone invaded your country, would you defend it? With extreme violence?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OK
> 
> I'll give everyone 3 guesses who this @CXZ33 really is...
> 
> GO!


I ran his IP address.
It is in Sweden.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I ran his IP address.
> It is in Sweden.


I may be wrong but I think the brain surgeon/rocket scientists running Sweden mandated that all Swedish families allow a few muslime "migrant" men to live in their homes, rape their wives and daughters and cuddle with their little boys. A friend of a friend told me so take that as you may...


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Hitler didn't invade Sweden because he could smell their cooking.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Bushman said:


> Hitler didn't invade Sweden because he could smell their cooking.


Having spent a few months in and around Stockholm, I can say that decent food can be found. I love reindeer.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I ran his IP address.
> It is in Sweden.


Sweden outlawed spanking in 1979 - those "unspanked" children are now running things. Sucks to be Swedish.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I ran his IP address.
> It is in Sweden.


And why does this not shock the potatoes out of me?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Jem said:


> Sweden outlawed spanking in 1979 - those "unspanked" children are now running things. Sucks to be Swedish.


Unless your a swedish fish. Damn those things are good.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

CXZ33 said:


> I am told spiritually to warn others of eating meat.


What about sucking meat? I like to get my meat sucked once in a while. Asking for my old lady.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> What about sucking meat? I like to get my meat sucked once in a while. Asking for my old lady.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Robie said:


> View attachment 113794


that is awesome!!!
you win!!!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 113797


booo!!!
I was wondering how long it would take until Slippy turns this into something un-PC


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello Bama!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Hello Bama!


Hey Chief!
Hope you guys are all happy healthy and safe!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

As @KUSA himself admits, he's goin to hell in every religion.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Any Beastie said:


> As @KUSA himself admits, he's goin to hell in every religion.


They are all gonna want a piece of my ass when I die.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> They are all gonna want a piece of my ass when I die.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

View attachment 113801

You know it must be something real scandalous when the ladies gasp and the guy smiles.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 113801


I’d love to know what they are looking at.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I’d love to know what they are looking at.


Amateur Night at the Boobie Trap Debutante Dance Club featuring Happy Hour $1.00 2 for 1's?


----------

